# About RMC and military career!



## Cyclony (1 May 2010)

hello guys! I'm absolutely a noob to this forum but I want to find an answer for my problems. 

I'm just currently in high school. I want to apply for rmc kingston and become an officer in the army, but as what I have found that many people in this forum don't recognize rmc as a good military school. this really confused me. what is the better way of becomming an officer? applying for officer entry plan after university study or attending rmc? what's the difference or there is no any difference. I'm not really sure that whether regular universities offer military science study. and military college offers some military related courses such as Military and Strategic stydy, would not that be an advantage for officer applicants from military college?


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 May 2010)

Hi Cyclony,


Before you get pwned for being a noob, I am going to totally lock this one.  I find it hard to believe, that you have made your deduction about this forum does not value an education from RMC, with the short time you have been here.   Here is the famous rainbow post;

*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

*Frequently Asked Questions - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41136.0.html*

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html
Army.ca Wiki Recruiting FAQ - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions
Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977
Army Fitness Manual, see http://www.army.dnd.ca/2field_engineers/images/B-GL-382-003-PT-001.pdf


Infantry Specific FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

CFAT practice test - http://64.254.158.112/pdf/preparing_for_aptitude_test_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


dileas

tess

milnet.ca staff


----------



## Cyclony (1 May 2010)

hello guys! I wish someone could answer this question for me. I also desperately want to know the physical requirement for attending royal military college. I'm near-sighted wearing a pair of 300 degree glasses. I really love to have a career in CF! ;D


----------



## kratz (1 May 2010)

Have you read the site's guidelines and searched for answers to you question?

Searching for RMC, Royal Military College and medical conditions bring up many threads that would answer your question.

Why would Officer requirements be different from NCM? Have you considered all your options and researched all the questions?


----------

